# Time of the year again!



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

It's that dreaded time of the year again.

After reading ITst's post, I thought I'd post my thoughts and findings so far.

Currently insured with A-Plan which gave me a fully comp policy of £2055 last year. I'm 23 (24 at the time of the renewal 02/06/08), have 3 year NCB and have a clean license since 2004. A-Plan's quote this year has come to £1635, as I'm no longer using the car much anymore, only 3k miles a year, and no more commuting. I called a few places with regards to classic car insurance but was told to go away once I mentioned either my age or the fact that the car's modified. The car's modifications are a whopping total of four, with all but one fitted to the car whilst it was in Japan; 5Zigen coilover suspension, 18" Ultralite Takas, a Full Exhaust system and an aftermarket alloy radiator.

The insurers I've contacted so far:

*A-Plan*

Renewal in at £1635

*AON*

Need to be 30+ for classic car insurance and too young for a normal policy

*Hagerty*

Car's modified

*Heritage*

Too Young

*GreenLight*

Awaiting quote

*Adrian Flux*

£1389 

*Keith Michaels*

Quote couldn't come in anywhere near Adrian Flux's

*Insurance Factory*

Too young

*Swinton*

Not enough experience with a performance car???

*Sky*

Too Young

*HIC Insurance (Herts)*

Too Young

*MCE Insurance*

Have promised to call me back on Monday with a quote beating Adrian Flux's

So it's down to Adrian Flux and MCE. Are there any which I've missed out? After reading a few of the other threads in the insurance section it looks like you don't recommend Adrian flux moleman, for what reason? And MCE seem to have a bad side too? What should I look out for? and what should I make sure I have in the policy?


----------



## sp1 (Apr 21, 2008)

hey dude. Regarding MCE who i am with only because they provided me with the cheapest quote (but cheapest isnt always the best).
Things to look out for with them from what i have experienced being insured with them only 3weeks ago is getting your details wrong and dont seem in a hurry to sort it out or get your amended documents posted to you.
They had my GTR down as a GTST (even though it pretty obvious that my number plate is ****GTR) 
and also my profession and value of the car.
So basically admin sucks.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I've had dramas getting money out of AF is the principal reason I don't like them. Since that is an insurance company's raison d'être, it's pretty relevent.

Also, their admin is so far up their arse they use it as a hat.

I wouldn't give them the steam off my shit.


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

moleman said:


> I've had dramas getting money out of AF is the principal reason I don't like them. Since that is an insurance company's raison d'être, it's pretty relevent.
> 
> Also, their admin is so far up their arse they use it as a hat.
> 
> I wouldn't give them the steam off my shit.



:chuckle: 

So it looks like, if MCE get all my details correct, I may be in for some decent insurance. I'll have them double check all my details through.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

You should of had our quote by now (e-mail and text message) mate how did it compare to the others?

Best Regards
Neil
greenlight


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> You should of had our quote by now (e-mail and text message) mate how did it compare to the others?
> 
> Best Regards
> Neil
> greenlight


I'm shopping around at the moment and i can tell you that greenlight is £500 off the mark compared with the competition!! :bawling:


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

you could try Tesco but AF are usually competitive for younger drivers, check the excess and make sure you get the same cover as others offer, my son used them and they were hard work to get paperwork from and comms. not good.


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

Didn't get your quote through Neil.

I eventually found MCE's quote came through at £1248, so this was quite a reduction from anybody else's quote never mind last years premium of £2055. Unfortunately, MCE's rep was being very pushy, and making out the quote will only last for 10 minutes, and I had to commit there and then. He wouldn't even let me off the phone, as I mentioned I will try A-Plan again to try and beat the quote. Once I got through to A-Plan, they matched the quote and I went with them as the premiums were identical, but they were far more relaxed about me taking the policy in my own time, and also mentioned it will last for 30 days. So it seems the MCE rep was pushing a little too hard and lost himself a policy... :chairshot 

Wonder what being 25 next year will bring ....


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

i've found norwich union pretty good recently.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

moleman said:


> I've had dramas getting money out of AF is the principal reason I don't like them. Since that is an insurance company's raison d'être, it's pretty relevent.
> 
> Also, their admin is so far up their arse they use it as a hat.
> 
> I wouldn't give them the steam off my shit.


Snap.....

AF suck BIG time

TT


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

I've always found Privilege to be pretty good and therefore continued to use them (touch wood and all that!). They also insured me when I was younger as well on My Impreza STI (GTR was cheaper to insure!)... May be worth a call.

Afaik tesco's are underwritten by Privilege.


----------

